# Criminal Record Check - for Residence in Foreign Countries



## Dlew (16 Feb 2011)

Hey, ive tried the search function and have not found what I am looking for. 

Do I have to get my out of country check from the German Consulate or can I do the RCMP out of country check.

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2011)

Dlew said:
			
		

> Hey, ive tried the search function and have not found what I am looking for.
> 
> Do I have to get my out of country check from the German Consulate or can I do the RCMP out of country check.
> 
> Thanks



What the heck are you asking here?


----------



## CountDC (16 Feb 2011)

:rofl:  sorry George couldn't resist.


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Feb 2011)

"Pardon me , sir. Am I in Canada?"
"No."
"Hmm... out of country... Check!"


----------



## Dissident (16 Feb 2011)

Just guessing here, but cheques are not necessarely valid world wide. My Sup here defaulted on his mortgage cause the bank did not provide him cheques that were good off the island, as requested.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Feb 2011)

Given this is in a recruiting thread, I wil assume this is about a background check.

If this is a question on that topic:  You will complete security screening forms.  They wil include information on your places of residence and employment.  Canadian officials from avariety of agencies will confirm the data; you will not have to contact any foreign governments or their consulates (unless, of course, you've lost your records and need their help in identifiying where you lived or worked).


----------



## Fiera (16 Feb 2011)

I believe this question is in reference to the part of the paperwork that asks "have you been out of the country, where, why and for how long." 

I filled this out the day of the Interview/CFAT/Medical and just brought a notebook with me with exact travel dates and locations so I could be accurate. How they verify it I'm not sure. It'll be a 3rd party verification of country entry and exit dates and such I'd imagine.


----------



## Dlew (16 Feb 2011)

I am Canadian but i have lived in Germany for a year. So i need a out of country check.

I'm wanting to know if I need the criminal record check from German Consulate or if the RCMP out of Country check is good.


----------



## Dlew (16 Feb 2011)

This is just what I got told after doing my Aptitude and medical. The Military career Counselor said I needed to bring this in to before I can get my interview booked.


----------



## Scott (16 Feb 2011)

Dlew said:
			
		

> This is just what I got told after doing my Aptitude and medical. The Military career Counselor said I needed to bring this in to before I can get my interview booked.



Then why are you asking your question here?

Seriously, call the RC, it's the best advice you can get.


----------



## Dlew (16 Feb 2011)

I got a hold of the RC in Winnipeg and it needs to be from the German consulate.

The recruiter in my town wasn't sure. I thought I might get a quicker response I posted this last night when they weren't open.


----------



## a-ulrich (24 Jan 2014)

Concerning the criminal record check...we don't really have one here in Switzerland (regarding my application please view the ROTP section). We do have an option to have a check where we go to the community hall and ask for a check, then after paying a fee you get a letter in the mail saying you're either clean or have certain offences against you, (I know, "that's a criminal record check!!!) but it's no way near the same level as the one done by the RCMP, one major difference; you don't get your prints checked. So I'm wondering, do you think it Wise to go the embassy of Canada here and provide them with a set of prints and ask them to have run by the RCMP or should I just wait for the CAF to tell me what I should do in that regard?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2014)

a-ulrich said:
			
		

> Concerning the criminal record check...we don't really have one here in Switzerland (regarding my application please view the ROTP section). We do have an option to have a check where we go to the community hall and ask for a check, then after paying a fee you get a letter in the mail saying you're either clean or have certain offences against you, (I know, "that's a criminal record check!!!) but it's no way near the same level as the one done by the RCMP, one major difference; you don't get your prints checked. So I'm wondering, do you think it Wise to go the embassy of Canada here and provide them with a set of prints and ask them to have run by the RCMP or should I just wait for the CAF to tell me what I should do in that regard?



 ???

Perhaps you can drop by the Embassy and get the information required as to whom to send a request to in the Swiss government.  Every nation would have a Department that would facilitate such checks.


----------



## a-ulrich (24 Jan 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me, I've already made some inquiries but they all point to the form that I mentioned before which is the Strafregister. The Canadian embassy does offer to have criminal record checks done if prints are provided, just wondering if the recruiting centre will accept that?

Also, while I'm asking along the same lines, the credit check, now THAT we don't have here for sure. Any credit un dealt with here within 30 days is taken over quickly by the police, you can't really be in debt here or not on a payment plan and not be in jail. As for a check in Canada, ok, no problem, it'll look as if I don't exist, only black numbers in my bank accounts if they check that.

(BTW thanks for joining the post to this thread  )


----------



## DAA (25 Jan 2014)

Dlew said:
			
		

> This is just what I got told after doing my Aptitude and medical. The Military career Counselor said I needed to bring this in to before I can get my interview booked.



It all depends on what occupation you are applying for.  Basically, you have indicated that you were "resident" outside Canada for a period of time and as a result you now require a "Pre-Sec" (Pre-Security Clearance Check) which in most cases, is NOT a huge issue.  Applicants are NOT suppose to go out and obtain the checks/certificates from foreign sources.  This is all done during the Pre-Sec process!  You need only fill out the forms given to you, sign your name and your CFRC does ALL the rest.

The ONLY possible exception to this is................for mainly ROTP applicants and it is ONLY an option available to them, which will "expedite" the processing of their file.  Even ROTP applicants are NOT told to go out and get these checks on their own.  Where applicable, they are merely advised of the need for a Pre-Sec, how long the Pre-Sec will take and if they so choose, how they can help move this processing along at a quicker rate inorder to meet certain deadlines.

So, if you are applying for ROTP or any other subsidized education plan and require a Pre-Sec, then by all means obtain the required checks but if you are applying DEO Officer or Unskilled NCM, then don't bother wasting your money, it's not going to make any difference.

PS - You want the German Police Certificate and you should be able to find the information on the Internet.  Be forewarned.......the results will be sent to you in a pretty letter and all in "German" which your CFRC cannot use.  For them to accept it, you will have to pay for a Government of Canada recognized "translation".


----------

